# Recommendation on a blu-ray player to go with a Panasonic P65VT30



## burg650 (May 25, 2008)

Just bought the Panasonic TC P65VT30, now I want to buy a 3D blu-ray player. Can you all give me your recommendation on a good to best player that would be a good match

Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I could not be happier with the OPPO BDP-93 that I have been using for almost a year. However, it is $500 Dollars and there are certainly cheaper alternatives out there. Depending on whether you are using an AV Receiver and how old it is, you really might need Dual HDMI Outputs for connecting one directly to your TV for 3D BD and one for Audio Processing. This would apply to any say 2-3 year old AVR that is HDMI 1.3 or prior.

If just connecting directly to the TV and you are pretty much decided that you are not going to be adding a Home Theater and or already have a 2010 or newer AVR that is definitely HDMI 1.4, you only would need one HDMI Output.

If you could provide a relative budget you feel comfortable at and if you are using an AVR (Model would help greatly), we could provide you with even better tailored recommendations.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For a very good reasonably priced player the Panasonic players are very highly rated. They upscale DVDs as good as the PS3 and loads fast. The advantage also is that your display is also a Panasinic so the remote functions control both.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

I've had great luck with the Panasonic BD players. Right now, Amazon is running a special on the DMP-BDT210 player (around $130US) which can play 3D disks (or 2D) and has WIFI capability for use with on-line streaming. I've had the BD35, BD60, and BD100, and have loved all of them. For the price, they give great video quality and upscale very well. You can spend more, but these offer great quality for the money. Another feature I like is their ability to play mp3 files from DVDs. You can burn a couple of days worth of songs to a DVD and let it spin (when you're not watching videos:bigsmile.


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

I'd also suggest an Oppo if that fits your buddget. I have the older non-3D model and am very happy with it. If you download anything you were thinking of playing through it, it has pretty good compatibility with different file types. Oh, and they're customer service is great!


----------



## mojojojo (Aug 7, 2011)

I have the Panny bdt210 and it's great - a bit noisy when you first load the disc, but gets quiet real fast afterwards. Plays the majority of formats except divx (Canadian models play divx). Plays 3d and can convert 2d into 3d (have not tried it as we don't have 3d glasses/don't enjoy watching 3d movies). The only downside is if your receiver is older and does not have an hdmi input, then you can't enjoy lossless audio (HD audio) as it does not have analog outs. Some people complain that vierra connect is not as grandiose as other streaming systems - I use my BD player to play discs, so it's of no concern to me.


----------



## RobertKuhlmann (Aug 29, 2011)

I prefer the Oppo BDP-93(EU) too. I have the TX-P65VT30E and a Panasonic DMP-BDT310E as well as the Oppo.
My favourite player is the Oppo due to its performance, quiet operation, compatibility, SACD-ability and superiour DVD-upscaling. And I've installed additional RCF-hardware in my Oppo (93€ extra).

Oppo BDP-93 -> :clap::clap::clap:


----------

